# Orange Peel: Matching Existing



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not much of a spray guy , so I'm going to ask an opinion on what I'm doing tomorrow.

Where I live, orange peel textures are always proceeded by a prime coat. On occasion, if the job is small enough, one can skip the primer as long as all the edges are sponged down to eliminate fuzz-flashing.

This job is pretty small, and sponging edges will take far less time than priming (with the associated clean-up as well)...but I'm wondering if it's really the _right_ thing to do. If this turns out impeccably, I can look forward to soundproofing more of these units (which are proving to be _quite_ lucrative).

So...what are your thoughts? Will the surface be more prone to flashing if I skip the prime? I guess I already know the answer to that...it depends on the painter. The problem is that I'm pretty sure the owner/builder/developer is going to paint it himself, and that my best insurance is to do it as thoroughly as possible. That being said........I don't wanna prime it. :no:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like you answered your own question. lol. 
Goodluck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks like you answered your own question. lol.
> Goodluck! Let us know how it goes.


No no no.....this is where you're supposed to talk me out of priming and tell me that he can't possibly f*** it up and have it be my fault:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> No no no.....this is where you're supposed to talk me out of priming and tell me that he can't possibly f*** it up and have it be my fault:yes::whistling2:


lol! Well I think you've already made up your mind on what you're going to do anyways :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we have sprayed without prime coat on wall beforehand several times. As long as drywall tapin looks good and no light will shine down wall you should be fine. The priming after is a no brainer so Im guessing you are talkin a pre prime before op tex. The op will turn out so much nicer and more uniform if a pre prime is dont. Sheeeez, how small is it? Paint that sucker too


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> we have sprayed without prime coat on wall beforehand several times. As long as drywall tapin looks good and no light will shine down wall you should be fine. The priming after is a no brainer so Im guessing you are talkin a pre prime before op tex. The op will turn out so much nicer and more uniform if a pre prime is dont. Sheeeez, how small is it? Paint that sucker too


I realized this morning that I plan on priming it. My hesitancy is really based on the fact that I have to meet my son at the bus stop after school today :laughing: Otherwise, no problem, slap some prime on it. 

As for painting it, I offered to paint and reinstall the trim but he wants to do it himself. Which is fine, I have to be an hour north tomorrow to do some exterior work on the sweet off-the-grid cabin I was working on a few months ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, so big f***ing surprise....I primed it.

I have no idea why I posted a topic on it.

I must be lonely. 

:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, so big f***ing surprise....I primed it.
> 
> I have no idea why I posted a topic on it.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!!!
> View attachment 3988


:laughing:

Football & beer and t!tt!es and engines and ass whoopin's and bacon dammit.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Football & beer and t!tt!es and engines and ass whoopin's and bacon dammit.


Hahaha!


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

well im a day late and a dollar short on this. i have sprayed thousands of homes orange peel and there isnt a single coat of primer applied until after the orange peel dries. there have never been a problem doing that. the walls turn out just fine. the extreme dust is usally the result of poor finishing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting Texture Guy...

Almost all OP here gets a prime coat first. Personally, I like the results with the primer, but it is an added expense. I've seen jobs where they didn't prime, and didn't sponge the fuzz...and well, I could see it...plain as day.

We have a texture guy here in town who basically primes with mud before OP, but I mean right before....like run around the house and then run around it again. I've always been of the understanding that the prime before OP is just to knock down sanding fuzz. Also, our OP here is super light so you're basically finishing for smooth.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> well im a day late and a dollar short on this. i have sprayed thousands of homes orange peel and there isnt a single coat of primer applied until after the orange peel dries. there have never been a problem doing that. the walls turn out just fine. the extreme dust is usally the result of poor finishing.




Yup. I have never sprayed a primed one. But if they do not mop the walls after its sanded. Then o,p gets sprayed on burnt walls and then you have a big mess.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, so big f***ing surprise....I primed it.
> 
> I have no idea why I posted a topic on it.
> 
> ...


I don't think you surprised any but you by priming by it.:thumbup:


----------

